# Montreal Bound!!!!



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm going to be in Montreal Next week on business, and will be staying at the Delta Centre-Ville.

Can someone tell me if there are any good Shops, Lounges or B&M's in the area, also if anyone else is in the area, we could hook up and say hi.

:evil: :mischief:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

lane:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Blatter & Blatter* :tu


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hermit said:


> *Blatter & Blatter* :tu


Thanks, it's only about a 15 min walk from the hotel.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks, it's only about a 15 min walk from the hotel.


I was there in early September with the family for a week.
We rented a flat at la Gauchetiere and St Alexandre.
It was a short walk to Blatter & Blatter; great shop.
I bought this Canadian:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

:bump:

Heading to Montreal tomorrow, bumping just in case anyone missed this post


----------



## Luxoria (Jan 7, 2012)

Should of joined this forum before! Could of showed you around, let me know next time you're in town!


----------

